# gear box problem



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

HELP! HELP! HELP! GEAR BOX PROBLEMS
looks like i have started with the dreaded 5 gear problem also reverse
on my fiat ducato on a 53 plate. will try to over fill the gear box oil first but if this does not work does any one know where to take it. within 40 miles of leeds where i will not get my leg lifted any help most welcomb


regards frank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Same advice that I gave JP yesterday. They are a long established firm that deal in light commercials and have a good reputation locally. I use them for mh and scudo
http://www.marshallgaragebawtry.co.uk/76863/index.htm

Dave p


----------

